# Its a hard life being a pussycat :)



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Alfie trying to read your posts upside down!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)




----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

they look happy and relaxed


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

awwww they are so cute,,great pictures,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2008)

Great pics, my two think they've got a hard life too!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Fab pics Crofty, beautiful cats*


----------



## binxycat (Mar 15, 2008)

AB FAB pics Crofty, stunning kits


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

awwww! I love the one with Alfie pulling tongues!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

hehe he's a little monster just like your alfie   oh i bought that toy you have!! Just going to upload the pics, he's obsessed with it!!!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha ha ha ha I could hear them playing with it 5.00 this morning! little monkeys!


----------



## starlight (Jun 5, 2008)

love the pics 

yes it looks like their life is very hard 

bless em xx


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Yes it is!  and then someone comes along and takes a picture like we're not in the middle of something really important 

They are both very beautiful - love the computer one


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Emstarz said:


> Yes it is!  and then someone comes along and takes a picture like we're not in the middle of something really important
> 
> They are both very beautiful - love the computer one


haha yeh alfie always gives me that look, not the camera again!! haha

Betula had had enough of the paparazzi too!!!


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hahaha, that is a fab pikkie Crofty*


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Great pics of some lovely pussy's croftyThey do know how to relax don't they


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh wow, totally stressed out kitties...gorgeous


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic pictures they are both gorgeous and so cute  that last pic hiding her face is great


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Thankyou  i dont know what id do without them sometimes, no matter how crap i feel they always make it better with a cuddle


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*That is so true, theyv always put a smile back on your face, no matter what*


----------

